# Sarasota Bay



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Picked up my new Hewes in Venice on Monday, and fished it yesterday/today in Sarasota Bay. Had a freaking blast, though I only caught a few specks. Figured I'd post a couple pictures of the boat.


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome boat man......but wheres the pictures of the fish?!?!?!? I heard some chick caught them for you..........buckethead sucks.


----------

